# Focus stacking



## Gordon44 (Dec 12, 2018)

After moving photos from Lightroom  to Photoshop for focus stacking the "Auto-align" and "Auto-blending" selections in the Edit panel remain grayed out.  What am I doing wrong?  I'm sure it's an easy fix, but I'm a novice in Photoshop.  Thanks for your time.

Gordon


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 12, 2018)

What version of Photoshop? There is a bug in the latest Windows version that causes all kinds of problems when you send images from Lightroom to Photoshop and start Photoshop this way. The work around is to start Photoshop first manually before you do that.

Another thing to check is that you have selected all the layers. You can't auto-align or auto-blend layers if only one layer is selected...


----------



## Woodbutcher (Dec 12, 2018)

My vote is the last one in Johan's answer.  I export as Layers in Photoshop and sometimes forget to select all the layers before doing the Align and Stack.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 12, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> What version of Photoshop? There is a bug in the latest Windows version that causes all kinds of problems when you send images from Lightroom to Photoshop and start Photoshop this way. The work around is to start Photoshop first manually before you do that.
> 
> Another thing to check is that you have selected all the layers. You can't auto-align or auto-blend layers if only one layer is selected...


Is the bug in Lightroom or Photoshop ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 12, 2018)

MarkNicholas said:


> Is the bug in Lightroom or Photoshop ?


In Photoshop (for Windows only). Disabling the home screen seems to work as well.


----------



## Gordon44 (Dec 13, 2018)

I just upgraded Photoshop and have  "Adobe Photoshop Version: 20.0.1 20181029.r.41 2018/010/29: 1197484  x64" according to my system info.  
I've forgotten to select all layers enough times that now I usually remember, but I'll try loading Photoshop manually and try again.  My work-around has been to move the photos from Lightroom to my "Pictures" file, then from there to Photoshop via "File/Scripts" which works OK, but cumbersome.
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Gordon44 (Dec 13, 2018)

It works beautifully, Johan!  I hope Photoshop fixes the glitch in their next upgrade.
Thanks again.


----------

